# Black, Pigeon, or Sturgeon



## eriebound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking for a little help. I am heading up to the area soon. Getting tired of catching eye's on Lake Erie (been almost to easy this year)

Looking to camp for a couple of days and spend a little time chasing some trout. I have only fished the PM in the past but want to try a new river.

Any advice on which of the three to try? I will release every fish I catch and try to leave the place better than I found it

Thinking Black..........any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

my advice try all 3 !!! i havent been up there much the past few years but i tend to stick to the pigeon closer the familys cabin and ive had good luck fishing off the beaten path. post a report when ya get back


----------



## ovendoctor (Jan 19, 2006)

If you go to the upper black river area take a day pack,water and a compass with you. Had a fella from ohio get lost in the swamp, :lol: it took untill 2am to find him and get him out
Happy fishing


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

If i had your choise to make here is what i would do:
Camp at one of the Pigeon river campgrounds. That way your in the middle of all 3!!!. Than you can fish all 3. I have fished them all in the past 2 weeks and have had good luck on all 3. With the Pigeon being a little better for me. All 3 have Brookies with the Sturg. and Pig. also offering 
Browns and Bows. I fished the Sturg. Last night and it was dirty. Like Coffee from all the rain in that area. I tried the West branch of the Sturg 
and it was crystal clear. Caught 2 Brookies, 2 browns and half dozen smolts. in 'bout 1 hour.
If you go to that area i suggest a good map, cooler with cold water and snacks. Lots of the road signs are down and every road looks the same.
dusty, dirty, gravel roads. Easy to get lost, as i did 1 week ago!!!
Good luck and have at em


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Fished the Black Sunday water was dirty - was fly fishing using streamers
& dries - NO FISH but a great day to be out. Did not see one fish up top.

Dan


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

From the area but I read your post to late

:sad:


----------

